# your go to clamps



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 8, 2014)

I going to buy some new clamps I have some quick grip style clamps a few C clamps and some squeeze clamps;I don't build highboys or large furniture.So my question to you is what is your go to clamp style and size,what is the one you use the most.F style,bar,C,etc. and size 12,18,24,36,etc. trying to figure which I will be glad i got.
Also any sources for low priced clamps?I know about box stores,ebay,and craigslist.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the type of bar clamps I have had for 30 years, still good as new, used many many times. Jorgensen Pony bar clamps


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm with Big Jim. I use my pipe clamps on almost every build. I just bought some parallel clamps on my last trip to work in the desert. I've only used them once so far. I'd have to say the pipe clamps are my favorite by far. You can buy different pipe lengths, or join pipes with couplings to make a longer clamp when needed.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

I do agree with the pipe clamps for glue ups and larger work. For smaller projects I like the quick grips but the newer ones by Irwin are not as good as the older one made by vice grip . However the newer Irwin clamps that are called the industrial models are nice clamps, I also like the Bessey clamps. 
Clamps like everything else you get what you pay for, if short on cash used good clamps should be available if you are not in a big hurry.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Bessey clamps*

While I agree with BigJim about the usefulness of those clamps (and I have about 20 of them) my go to clamps for smaller and mid-size work are the Bessey Bar clamps. I have them in sizes from 24" to 60" long and I find that they are lighter than the steel bar clamps and they have a longer clamping depth.

I have a lot of clamps and some of them like the Jorgeson Aluminum long reach clamps are totally useless! They might be in my next recycling junk run. They have small pins in slots to hold the clamp bars that push free under almost any load.

Jack


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

daddywoofdawg said:


> ........Also any sources for low priced clamps?I know about box stores,ebay,and craigslist.


Don't forget about HFT
e.g. http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-bar-clamp-96213.html


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

For squeeze clamps--I prefer the 'Tool Shop' brand from Menards--I have a few Irwin ones and they don't work as well as the 'Tool Shop' brand.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

+1 on the Harbor Freight bar clamps. Not fancy, but you can get a boatload of them for the same cost as a few name brands. Forget about the HF ratcheting clamps, though.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

Bessey parallel clamps are my choice. I use the 12" most frequently


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

I LOVE these:










I true the clamping surfaces if needed and hose all of these that I buy with Lacquer before putting them into service. Makes them much less likely to stick to any of the wood glues I normally use. 

These allow me to put more pressure where I want it - no matter if it is at the front, back or evenly across the entire length. :yes:


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm all about my Bessey parallel clamps but I've been thinking about buying some screw clamps. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

+2 on the HF clamps, although there are two versions of the ratchet bar clamps. I reach for my #95027 (24" heavy duty), and all the other sizes in the same heavy duty line I have, all the time in my shop, but the #46809 -type clamps really suck.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

afx said:


> I'm all about my Bessey parallel clamps but I've been thinking about buying some screw clamps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Handscrew-Kit-6-/H2850


Grizzly sells a kit (above) where you can make your own. They provide the hardware and you provide the actual wood for the clamps.

At least going this way you could make SURE that they fit together perfectly and also seal them with lacquer before assembly. :yes:

Since I started my collection of screw clamps I have been finding more and more things / ways to use them.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I've been using bessey pipe clamps a lot lately. 

I still use my bessey revo k's but I'm becoming more and more frustrated with them. When I'm gluing and clamping, the last thing I want to do is wrestle with clamp jaws that stick and that's what those besseys do.


----------

